# Dämpferlänge beim Switch?



## Kanada (21. September 2008)

Würde mal gern wissen, wie lang der Dämpfer bei einem 03 Switch sein darf? Wie lang sind die Dämpfer die ihr eingebaut habt? Und welchen Dämpfer kann man empfehlen?


----------



## Ikonoklast (21. September 2008)

Der Rahmen hat einen 172mm Dämpfer und mit neuem Dämpfer wird es da schwierig, da die Länge eigentlich keiner anbietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kanada (21. September 2008)

Rein theoretisch kann man ja einen längeren Dämpfer reinmachen. Aber bis zur welcher Länge ist die Geometrie des Rades ausgelegt?


----------



## Kanada (21. September 2008)

Wieviel Hub hat der originale Dämpfer?


----------



## bike-it-easy (21. September 2008)

Kanada schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch kann man ja einen längeren Dämpfer reinmachen. Aber bis zur welcher Länge ist die Geometrie des Rades ausgelegt?



Der Rahmen ist von der Geometrie auf den originalen Dämpfer ausgelegt. Alles andere ist dein Bier, vor allem der sich wahrscheinlich anschließende Austausch der Federgabel. Ich hatte (aus heutiger Sicht saudumme Idee-damals fand ich es halt sinnvoll) in meinem Ur-Switch auch mal einen um 7mm längeren Dämpfer mit 4mm mehr Hub verbaut (kennt noch jemand die Marke OnSport? Die Dämpfer hatten alle so ganz seltsame Längen - 172 / 185 / 195 usw.). Was zur Folge hatte, dass statt der original vorgesehenen Manitou Black mit 125mm eine Marzocchi Super T (ich glaube so hieß die) mit 150mm Federweg da rein musste. Und da war das Fahrwerk immer noch sehr handlich.
Und wenn du wissen willst, welcher Dämpfer rein geht, klapp deine Schwinge bis zum Anschlag runter und miss den Abstand zwischen den Dämpferaugen. Das passt dann rein. Ob das allerdings eine sinnvolle Angelegenheit sein wird, bezweifel ich an dieser Stelle mal.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Kanada (21. September 2008)

Das ist ja genau meine in den Raum gestellte Frage! Denn wenn der Winkel der Umlenkung über ein gewisses Maß hinaus verstellt worden ist, dann geht das zu Lasten des Ansprechverhaltens! Ich kenne das aus dem Motorradbereich. Was ich gern hätte, ist das mir jemand von euch sagen kann: "Ich hatte einen 190mm (oder  eben ein anderes Maß) Dämpfer drin und es hat geklappt oder eben nicht, weil...". Das wenn ich die Schwinge runterklappe und von Bohrungsmitte zu Bohrungsmitte messe die max. Dämpferlänge rausbekomme ist mir schon klar.


----------



## bike-it-easy (21. September 2008)

Und genau das hatte ich dir auch geantwortet...



bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist von der Geometrie auf den originalen Dämpfer ausgelegt....


----------



## Kanada (21. September 2008)

Im Prinzip richtig. Aber du hattest ja ein Ur-Switch! Es ist ja möglich, dass die Geometrie des 03er Modells für noch ein wenig mehr Federweg ausgestattet ist! Und somit hätte es klappen können. Egal! 
Trotzdem danke für die Infos!


----------



## Ikonoklast (21. September 2008)

Die Rahmen vom 03er und vom 02er sind absolut identisch, durch den um 7mm längeren Dämpfer beim 03er (172mm vs 165mm) ist der längere Dämpfer schon maximal ausgereizt. Alles was länger ist fährt sich behindert.


----------



## Kanada (21. September 2008)

Also bleibt nur ein 165er wenn man Ersatz brauch?


----------



## Ikonoklast (21. September 2008)

Ja, oder eben einen alten aus nem Switch von irgendwoher auftreiben oder eine Sonderanfertigung zum Beispiel von German Answer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

